# Rumor: Apple is planning "iPad Mini" to counter Kindle Fire



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

If true, Apple is obviously being pressured by Amazon's $199 Fire to offer lower-cost alternatives to their expensive gadgets. There may be a lower-level iPad in the making.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/12/apple_rumored_to_counter_amazon_kindle_fire_with_ipad_mini_in_2012.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This mini iPad has been rumored for awhile now. I'm sure there's one in the works, but I doubt it's in response to the Fire.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There has been a rumor ever since the original iPad debuted two years ago that Apple was also thinking of a smaller tablet. And Jobs slammed everything that wasn’t in their current product line until he was up on the stage announcing it.  

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Been rumored for a while.  Jobs said no to the idea last year, but he's out of the picture so it would surprise me.

I have no interest in it as I find the 9.7" screen a tad small for some tasks (certain PDF documents etc.) so I personally have no interest in a smaller tablet.  But there's clearly a segment of the market who does want smaller and more portable tablets, so Apple would be smart to put out something to cater to those folks.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This mini iPad has been rumored for awhile now. I'm sure there's one in the works, but I doubt it's in response to the Fire.


Yes, rumored, but Jobs mocked the idea of a smaller tablet, and certainly a cheaper one wouldn't be on their radar unless somebody was forcing their hand. Apple isn't known for offering lower-priced alternatives to successful gadgets.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Yes, rumored, but Jobs mocked the idea of a smaller tablet, and certainly a cheaper one wouldn't be on their radar unless somebody was forcing their hand. Apple isn't known for offering lower-priced alternatives to successful gadgets.


Well no, but they are know for making smaller-sized (therefore lower-priced) alternatives to successful gadgets. Witness the iPods.
And it wouldn't have been the first time Jobs mocked something, only to later embrace it. Whether it was misdirection or a mind change, who knows? (Maybe we'll know when his biography comes out...)


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just like I have always done, I don't get excited about rumors.  I only believe things when I hear it straight from Apple.  We've just seen a major clusterchuck of rumors from a supposedly iPhone 5.  I like the size of my iPad though.  It's perfect I think.  Gives me enough room to do whatever I want, especially watch movies, play games, view the web.  Etc....


----------

